# can 44180 be billed as separate procedure with gyn codes?



## adri3421 (Oct 27, 2010)

my physician did a Diagnostic laparoscopy (not billable), laparoscopic adhesiolysis (44180),
hysteroscopy (58558), dilatation and curettage (included in 58558), loop electrocautery excision procedure LEEP conization (57522), endocervical curettage (57505), excision of introital and vulvar condyloma acuminata (11426) and I was wondering if I can bill the 44180 with these other procedures? There were no other digestive procedures performed and I have a program that checks CCI edits and none were found for these codes....


----------



## gost (Oct 27, 2010)

In the situation as described, I would say it's okay.  There were no other intra-abdominal procedures done.


----------



## preserene (Oct 27, 2010)

Hysteroscopy is a vaginal route  Visualizing the uterine cavity and its abnormalties and proceudres in it.  Lap entry is another route and  you have the merit to report separately.

 The code for Endocervical  is bundled in the D& C code. Dilation and curettage ( non obs) by its definition (procedurally) involves endocervix too, 
 I hope this is appreciated


----------

